# Ersatzteile für Penn Atlantis 5000



## nograsni (7. August 2014)

Hallo nach jahrelangen treuen Dienst in Norwegen und auf der Ostsee hat es jetzt meine Penn Atlantis 5000 entschärft. Der Schnurfangbügel klemmt. Ich benötige Ersatzteile       Part NO. 1195618     34B-5000ATL Pivot Lever           und  Part NO. 1195619     34C-5000ATL Pivot Arm 
Kann mir Jemand weiter helfen wo ich diese bestellen kann.
Wäre schade wenn ich mich trennen müsste. Danke im Voraus  #6


----------



## jkc (7. August 2014)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Penn Atlantis 5000*

Hi, mein erster Gedanke wäre:
http://www.penn-fishing-center.de/

Grüße JK


----------



## Wollebre (7. August 2014)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Penn Atlantis 5000*

was ist daran kaputt? Da sind doch keine Plastikteile verbaut die verschleißen können.

 Meist reicht ordentlich säubern und fetten (weiches Fett) unter beide Bügelanschlüsse.
 Wenn der Bügelumschlag klemmt hat erfahrungsgemäß der Bügel einen Schlag abbekommen und die Feder kann den nicht mehr zurück drücken. Das kann man nicht immer sehen aber wie folgt überprüfen:
 die entgegengesetzte Schraube rausdrehen. Wenn der Bügel dann nicht flach am Bügelarm anliegt ist die Spannung zu groß. Den Bügel gefühlvoll zurück biegen und wieder fixieren. Vorher fetten nicht vergessen. 
 Auch können Schmutz/Salzablagerungen/Korrosion der Grund sein.


----------



## nograsni (7. August 2014)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Penn Atlantis 5000*

Hallo , Es ist eine Kleine Nase (Zapfen) abgebrochen. 
Weil ich nicht weiß ob die die Aufnahmebohrung auch was abbekommen hat möchte ich diese auch gleich mit bestellen. Ob es Metall oder Plaste ist kann ich nicht sagen habe noch nicht dran rumgekratzt. Vom Gewicht her müsste es Plaste sein. Erst mal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## jkc (7. August 2014)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Penn Atlantis 5000*

Hi, falls Du zum Erfolg kommst, wäre Ich Dir über Rückmeldung dankbar, wie und wo; natürlich bin ich auch immer an genauer Schadensmeldung und Reparaturbeschreibung interessiert, gerade bei Rollenserien, die ich auch habe, was hier der Fall ist. #h

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## nograsni (19. August 2014)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Penn Atlantis 5000*

Hurra, sie funktioniert wieder!!!!
Habe gestern die Teile per Post bekommen, heute eingebaut. Der Bügel geht wieder wie neu. Da ich beide Teile gleich doppelt bestellt habe, und doch nur eins gebraucht nun habe ich Reserve. Mit Versand 10,00 €  und eine Woche ist auch OK. Also vielen Dank für den Tipp Norbert#v#:#g


----------



## jkc (19. August 2014)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Penn Atlantis 5000*

Hi, schön, dass sie jetzt wieder Läuft, wo hast Du die Teile jetzt bestellt?

Grüße JK


----------



## nograsni (19. August 2014)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Penn Atlantis 5000*

Du bist ein Witzbold! Da wo Du mir geraten hast  :q


----------



## Taxidermist (19. August 2014)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Penn Atlantis 5000*

Und könnte man das Geheimnis endlich lüften?
Ich fische auch einige Penn Rollen, daher wäre eine Adresse zur Ersatzteil Beschaffung auch für mich interessant, sowie sicherlich ebenso für einige andere!

Jürgen


----------



## u-see fischer (19. August 2014)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Penn Atlantis 5000*

Jürgen, schau mal Posting #2, da ist der Link.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. August 2014)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Penn Atlantis 5000*

Ah, danke! Da habe ich wohl etwas auf der Leitung gestanden!

Jürgen


----------



## Purist (19. August 2014)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Penn Atlantis 5000*

Ähm, warum einen Händler benutzen, wenn es Pure Fishing gibt, die sämtliche Ersatzteile für Penn, Abu und Co für lau abgeben? |kopfkrat


----------



## jkc (20. August 2014)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Penn Atlantis 5000*



Purist schrieb:


> Ähm, warum einen Händler benutzen, wenn es Pure Fishing gibt, die sämtliche Ersatzteile für Penn, Abu und Co für lau abgeben? |kopfkrat



Hm, hab schon eine ganze Menge Abu-Teile bestellt und sehr kostengünstig geliefert bekommen, aber zahlen musste ich immer. #c 

Grüße JK


----------



## Purist (20. August 2014)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Penn Atlantis 5000*

Garantiefälle?
Bei allem anderen sind Zwischenhändler immer teurer, einzige Ausnahme wäre wohl der Stammhändler, der an den Ersatzteilen nichts verdienen will.


----------



## jkc (20. August 2014)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Penn Atlantis 5000*

Nein, keine Garantiefälle, fast ausschließlich Umbauten funktionierender Multirollen auf andere Übersetzungen.

Grüße JK


----------



## nograsni (21. August 2014)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Penn Atlantis 5000*

Hallo, ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht. Bei meinem zwei Ersatzteilen kam eins 1,89 € und das Andere 1,58 € plus 4,00 € Versand. Das Ganze hat eine Woche gedauert. Ich finde besser geht's nicht. Wenn es bei Lure Fishing  besser geht hätte ich gerne den Link. Sonst vielen Dank für Eure Tipps Norbert


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Penn Atlantis 5000*

Pure Fishing (ebenso WFT) verschickt selbst an Händler nur sehr wenige bzw, keine Ersatzteile! 

Wenn du einen defekten Artikel aus dem Programm von PF hast, nimm das Teil, leg es dem Händler auf den Tisch, der schickt ein und es gibt einen neuen bzw reparierten  Artikel.
Wenn du einen Kaufbeleg hast sollte der dabei sein.

PF ist sehr kulant was Reklamationen angeht.

Es gibt noch den "Penn Reel Service", der kostet aber zumindestens bei Reparaturen richtig Geld (z.b. Rollenwartung einer Abu 5601 JB knapp 30€) liefert aber auch die dementsprechende Qualität ab.
Wer die Adresse haben will bitte PN


----------

